# [off] wifi difficile à récupérer

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Un sujet hors de gentoo. 

J'ai monté un réseau wifi avec un point d'accès DLink mais j'ai du mal à m'y connecter avec certains de mes appareils (entre autre mon smatrphone android). Le réseau est sécurisé en wpa2 avec une clé hyper compliquée en 63 caract. Le SSID est basique, avec des chiffres ou pas ; j'ai placé le point d'accès à un bon mètre des ordinateur, même combat !

Le truc par contre, c'est que mes ordinateurs s'y connectent sans soucis (pour écrire ce post, j'ai mis mon portable en wifi ! C'est dire) !

Donc, j'en appelle à votre aide, pour ceux qui savent. Quelles manips à faire, quelles infos à donner ?

----------

## guilc

Les téléphones portables sont des m*** infâmes pour le wifi. Dès que le réseau est sale, y a plus personne.

Faut regarder dans ton environnement quels sont les canaux occupés, et se mettre du côté des moins chargés, pour limiter les interférences.

Perso, j'utilise ce script qui me classe tous les réseaux trouvés dans mon entourage (il faut déconfigurer l'interface wifi, tuer wpa_supplicant, networkmanager et compagnie avant de l'utiliser) :

```
#!/bin/sh

IFACE=wlan0

ip link set ${IFACE} up

iw ${IFACE} scan | \

    grep -E "DS Parameter set|signal|SSID" | \

    awk -F ':' '{gsub(/^[ \t]*/, "", $2);POWER=$2;getline;gsub(/^[ \t]*/, "", $2);SSID=$2;getline;gsub(/^[ \t]*channel[ \t]*/, "", $2);CHANNEL=$2;print CHANNEL"\t"POWER"\t"SSID}' | \

    sort -n

ip link set ${IFACE} down
```

Ensuite, tu chopes un canal le moins chargé.

Attention : un canal X va perturber le canal X, mais aussi X-2 et X+2. Donc si le canal 6 est chargé par exemple, inutile d'essayer le canal 4, 5 ou 7, 8...

En général, on tombe sur les canaux 1 6 ou 11, et on évite les intermédiaires.

En choisissant un canal moins chargé, ça devrait bien améliorer la situation pour les périphériques peu sensibles.

[EDIT]

Ah ouais, et carrément, si tes périphériques le supportent tous, t'as intérêt à passer sur la bande des 5GHz (802.11a+n, canaux 36 à 48 ). Vu que c'est carrément moins utilisé, c'est le bonheur niveau interférences ! (mais la portée est un peu moindre)

Mais bon, si les PC récents le gèrent tous, les AP grand public à l'autoriser sont rares, et les téléphones aussi...

----------

